# PC arbeitet, aber am Bilschirm ist nichts zu sehen



## Bismark (19. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe folgendes Problem:
ich habe mein Rechner gestartet und es piept 7-9 mal kurz und schnell, hintereinander und am Bildschirm ist nichts zu sehen (außer dass kein signal vom PC vorhanden ist). Ich hab ein MSI K9N4 Mainboard, hab nach einer "Fehlertabelle" gegoogelt, was mir nicht großartig hilft. Kan das Problem zu fäligerweise an der "BAtterie" des Mainboards liegen, dass der leer ist. Es passiert zawar, dass ich den PC ein Tag mal nicht benutze.

Lg
Bismark


----------



## darkframe (19. April 2010)

Hi,

die Pieptöne sind eine Fehlermeldung vom BIOS. Je nach BIOS (Award, AMI, Phoenix) bedeuten die etwas anderes. Hier findest Du einige Beispiele. Da Du nach dem Anschalten des Rechners nichts siehst, tippe ich mal mutig (  ) auf einen Fehler der Grafikkarte. Als erstes könntest Du mal nachsehen, ob die richtig in ihrem Slot sitzt. Wenn ja, teste nach Möglichkeit mal eine andere Grafikkarte. Wenn damit dann alles klappt, ist der Übeltäter gefunden.


----------



## Dr Dau (19. April 2010)

Hallo!



Bismark hat gesagt.:


> .....und es piept 7-9 mal kurz und schnell.....


Mit so einer ungenauen Angabe wird Dir wohl niemand helfen wollen/können.
Dein Board hat ein AMI-BIOS --> schaust Du selbst nach dem Fehlercode im BIOS Kompendium nach.



Bismark hat gesagt.:


> Kan das Problem zu fäligerweise an der "BAtterie" des Mainboards liegen, dass der leer ist.


Nein!
Wenn die Batterie leer ist, dann "vergisst" das BIOS seine Einstellungen und stellt sich lediglich auf seine Werkseinstellungen zurück.
Aber selbst mit den Werkseinstellungen sollte Windows in den meisten Fällen hochfahren.
Zumindest aber kommst Du auf jedenfall ins BIOS.

Dein Problem ist also definitiv an anderer Stelle zu suchen.
Als mögliche Ursache fallen mir spontan die Grafikkarte und der CPU-Lüfter ein.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Bismark (23. April 2010)

Hi,

konnte nichts schreiben, da ich in letzter Zeit viele Klausuren geschreiben habe.

Ich hatte eine funktionierende Grafikkarte eingebaut, man sah trotzdem nichts. Der Lüfter "dreht" sich auch. Ich habs zwar nicht nachgeprüfdt, aber man "schmiert" ja eine art Gel auf die CPU. Könnte es daran liegen?


----------



## PC Heini (24. April 2010)

Könnte auch eine Möglichkeit sein, dass die Wärmeleitpaste nix mehr taugt. Aber zuerst sollten die wirren Piepstöne entziffert werden. Dann hat man nen Anhaltspunkt, was die bedeuten und wo man zu suchen beginnen muss.


----------



## Bismark (25. April 2010)

Hi,
hab den Bios gewechselt und mit einer anderen Grafikkarte versucht den PC zu starten. Es Piept war nicht mehr, der PC funktioniert nicht mehr.


----------



## darkframe (26. April 2010)

Hi,


Bismark hat gesagt.:


> hab den Bios gewechselt und mit einer anderen Grafikkarte versucht den PC zu starten. Es Piept war nicht mehr, der PC funktioniert nicht mehr.


BIOS gewechselt? Hast Du den BIOS-Chip durch einen anderen ersetzt oder meinst Du ein BIOS-Update? Ich gehe mal vom letzteren aus. PC funktioniert nicht mehr? Heißt das, dass auch die Festplatten nicht mehr laufen usw.? Wie dem auch sei, wenn gar kein Ton mehr kommt, hast Du Dir eventuell das BIOS zerschossen (z.B. wegen eines fehlgeschlagenen oder ungeeigneten Updates). Wenn sich nach einem BIOS-Reset durch Entfernen der Pufferbatterie für einige Minuten auch nichts tut, ist es nicht mehr wiederzubeleben (außer z.B. durch den Hersteller). Da wird dann nur noch ein Motherboard-Wechsel helfen.

Warum hast Du nicht erst einmal nur eine andere Grafikkarte ausprobiert? Die Hinweise gab's doch schon.

Wenn ich lese:


Bismark hat gesagt.:


> Ich habs zwar nicht nachgeprüfdt, aber man "schmiert" ja eine art Gel auf die CPU.


vermute ich mal, dass Du mit Hardware-Basteleien nicht wirklich viel am Hut hast. "Draufschmieren" schreit geradezu nach  Prozessor-Tod. Aber bei einem toten BIOS ist das eigentlich auch piepegal, es sei denn, Du möchtest die CPU weiter nutzen. Den Umbau überlässt Du aber besser jemandem, der sich wirklich damit auskennt.


----------



## Bismark (28. April 2010)

Hi,
ich hab den BIOS-"Chip" ersetzt.


----------



## PC Heini (28. April 2010)

Das Bios wurde also mit identischem Baustein gewechselt. Dann kann man mal Bios und Graka ausschliessen. Jetzt wären noch Monitor, Netzteil, Speicherbausteine, Mainboard, Prozessor und Festplatte übrig.
Teste mal mit nem anderen Monitor.
Nimm ne neue Festplatte.
Wechsle das Netzteil.
Entferne bei mehreren Speichermodulen einen um den anderen und setze die einzeln wieder ein.
Kontrolliere den Prozessor auf richtigen Sitz. 
Wenn dies alles nichts gebracht hat, ist das Mainboard hinüber.


----------



## Bismark (29. April 2010)

Hi,
hatte die Grafikkarte mit neuem Monitor versucht, denn ich deim meinem zweiten PC benutze, alles war bei dem in Ordnung. Der netzteil "brummt". Ich denk mal eher CPU oder Mainboard.

MfG Bismark


----------

